

Pogue on Reader's Responses to his Review of Google Nexus One - niqolas
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/07/reader-responses-to-review-of-googles-nexus-one/
"I think I may have accidentally unearthed a whole new untapped population online: the Android Army. Reader feedback about my review of Google’s new cellphone yesterday was unusually voluminous and, in some sectors, vitriolic. Where I had written, 'The Nexus One is an excellent app phone, fast and powerful but marred by some glitches,' some readers seemed to read, 'You are a pathetic loser, your religion is bogus and your mother wears Army boots'".
======
sterling
"The most plausible theory, though, is that Google’s Android phone software is
a more open and hackable operating system than the proprietary software on the
iPhone, BlackBerry or Palm. Therefore, Android appeals to precisely the sort
of frustrated, anti-establishment people who have no trouble writing abusive
notes. It brings them out of the woodwork, gives them a new counterculture
champion."

I agree with Pogue. It is absolutely baffling how something as ephemeral as a
technical solution tickles our religious reflexes.

~~~
jimbokun
"It is absolutely baffling how something as ephemeral as a technical solution
tickles our religious reflexes."

Maybe not surprising when you consider how watching guys dressed up in
matching uniforms engage in some kind of competition involving a ball can
elicit the same response.

~~~
fnid
Empathy for athletes during competition is an evolved phenomenon that aids the
assimilation of useful hunting and fighting skills for the audience.

------
anigbrowl
He's being rather disingenuous here. Sure, Pogue is on the side of the
consumer and so it makes sense to point out thing like the fact that there are
many more apps available for the iPhone...but it's also tautological, like
saying 'new feature X in latest operating system Y is neat, but there aren't
many apps that take advantage of it'.

It's true as far as it goes, but it's also a kind of FUD. I remember back int
he early 90s when I was visiting businesses trying to sell them on the idea of
using email and there was always a barrier of the form 'but who else is there
to send mail to if this is so new'. Pogue has been a tech journalist for a
long time, this kind of naivete fits him poorly.

 _(The irony is, of course, that once upon a time, Apple was perceived as the
counterculture underdog. But 200 million iPods later, some people obviously
see the former “think different” company as the “you’re all a bunch of
consumer sheep” company.)_

True enough, but Pogue might want to look back his own 2001 review of the iPod
([http://www.nytimes.com/2001/10/25/technology/state-of-the-
ar...](http://www.nytimes.com/2001/10/25/technology/state-of-the-art-apple-s-
musical-rendition-a-jukebox-fed-by-the-mac.html)) where he grumbles about
price, its tendency to attract fingermarks, and its lack of a belt clip, as
well as referring to an 'invasion of the ipod people'.

Well, what are you going to do...as with many other columnists, Pogue's
writings are partly about what a cool guy he is for daring to speak truth to
fanboys. Teh drama, it burns!

------
briancooley
I really think it's backlash against the iPhone culture.

I'm not particularly sold on Android, and I really like my iPod Touch.
However, AT&T is notoriouly lousy in my area, so I purchased a Droid when they
were released in November.

I was at a family gathering and got into a discussion with my sister-in-law
and a mutual friend about the pros and cons of the iPhone versus the Droid.

I was at a family gathering and got into a discussion with my iPhone-fangirl
sister-in-law and a mutual friend. I said relatively little until our friend
asked about the AT&T network. I mentioned that I had the same concern and
showed her my phone. At this point, my s-i-l made a face that reminded me of
the scene in Fellowship of the Ring when Bilbo Baggins sees the ring hanging
around Frodo's neck. Her attitude really changed even though she lives 2000
miles away and knows very little about AT&T's performance in our area.

At any rate, there are plenty of great things about both phones, but I did
feel my attachment to the Android community grow a little stronger after that
encounter, which was the first of several over the last couple of months.

------
rationalbeaver
In my mind, the fanboy-type reaction is little different from any other
consumer attachment. When we buy something, we believe, or at least really
want to believe, that we made the right choice. Our subconscious mind works
really hard on this stuff, and the more you spend the more it matters. There's
a whole bunch of psychology behind that (The Paradox of Choice takes an
interesting look at the subject), but the result is a strong defensive
reaction when a purchase is criticized or a product's value is called into
question (even a little bit).

The iPhone, as an alternative product that I did not buy, must be inferior in
some way or I must have made the wrong choice. But I didn't. I made the right
choice. I don't regret a thing. I bought the superior product. I'm a smart
consumer. I love my Droid. It is the best phone ever.

And there you have it.

------
sree_nair
Can some one post the reviews Link. Can't find it.

------
boredguy8
I think the work of Dan Lyons really did a lot to expose Pogue's toadyism, and
the reaction probably stems (in part) from that.

------
ThinkWriteMute
This guy writes a sarcastic review of a popular, new, and impressive
technology (Talking about /phone, not _the_ phone) and he's _shocked_ , just
_SHOCKED_ he tells you, that he received angry comments?

Either this guy isn't too bright or is just hyping himself up.

~~~
jsz0
Did you read his review? It doesn't really jive with what you're saying:

"a brand-new cellphone, designed by Google and made by HTC, called the Nexus
One. It’s pretty sweet"

"it’s so thin and rounded, it feels terrific in your hand."

"It’s loaded with gleaming, attractive features. It’s hard to choose which is
more gratifying: the speed — instant, smooth response when you’re opening
programs and scrolling — or the huge, 3.7-inch touch screen, which has much
finer resolution than the iPhone (480 by 800 pixels, versus 320 by 480)."

"The Nexus has no physical keyboard — only an on-screen keyboard, with a handy
suggestion feature that I actually prefer to the iPhone’s"

"You get an impressive, free, turn-by-turn GPS navigation program,"

------
niqolas
"I think I may have accidentally unearthed a whole new untapped population
online: the Android Army. Reader feedback about my review of Google’s new
cellphone yesterday was unusually voluminous and, in some sectors, vitriolic.
Where I had written, “The Nexus One is an excellent app phone, fast and
powerful but marred by some glitches,” some readers seemed to read, “You are a
pathetic loser, your religion is bogus and your mother wears Army boots.”"

------
FromOooooooo
Ooooooo reply :

I didn’t enjoy reading this.

I dunno man, perhaps you’re new to the tech thing (somehow I doubt you are)
but since the days of Nintendo VS Sega (probably even before that) there have
been these arguments. It’s nothing new. I feel that, as a blogger you should
either (a) state your bias or (b) try to be as unbiased as possible. Even if
your bias is minute, putting it out there will, at least, give some validity
for your words. With that out of the way, you could go for the two-sides-to-a-
coin perspective. I’ll draw an example:

While I’m an iPhone user, I do see instances in which the N1 (or Android)
could do better. the same applies in reverse. [listing off the pros and cons
relative to both. Removable battery, multitasking, UI, storage space,
resolution, call quality, multitouch, browser, usable apps, media playback].
All in all, you should definitely be choosing the phone that meets your needs,
with that said the N1 is currently the best phone you can purchase under
Tmobile service (though you can run it via ATT though you won’t be able to get
3g service).

You see, that way you come off as someone who loves their choice but respects
another product. There’s no escaping fanboys but this way you give them much
less ammo to call you a biased idiot.

